# 2013 Waterfowl Dates



## Hardwater (Sep 14, 2007)

All right smart people, 

When is the youth duck hunt this year? 
How about the opener for the duck hunt? 

Perhaps this information is on the DWR site...right in front of my face, but all I find is the 2012-13 handbook. The 2013 calendar does not have the dates either. 

Thank you, 

Hardwater


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

for the opener it is going to be the first saturday of Oct. The youth hunt. I heard it might be change to the week before the opener.But if it stays like years past it will be two weeks before.

for youth sep 21 or 28 
opener oct 5


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Dustin is probably right on...but I can't imagine the DWR posting dates before they finalaize the seasons with the feds. The Waterfowl Guidebook is usually printed just in time for the hunt because of this. 
R


----------

